# Baby dress, hot off the needles :)



## anaknits (Jan 23, 2011)

Just finished this little dress and shoes for my friend's baby girl.
I love knitting baby things.


----------



## junellen (Jun 18, 2011)

You do lovely work. The color is very pretty. Please tell me where I can get the pattern for the Mary Janes.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Your work is beautiful - no wonder you enjoy it....your results have to be so rewarding.


----------



## arkynana (Apr 11, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful & very well done!


----------



## lorimorris (Jun 27, 2011)

Simply precious!!


----------



## anaknits (Jan 23, 2011)

I will be happy to share the pattern... Google "Free Baby Mary Jane Booties knitting pattern" it should bring you to TLC Home .
Let me know if you have any problems and I will send you a copy.
Good luck and thanks for the complement.


----------



## Queenmawmaw (Jan 27, 2011)

This is pretty. I am fixing to be a great aunt and would love to try the pattern. I am going to check the web sit out. Thank you for sharing.
Wanda/Queenmawmaw


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

A-DOR-A-BLE!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

CUTE and just the right amount of detail. What a pretty color and what a nice friend.


----------



## babybop (May 7, 2011)

Beautiful. Great work.


----------



## Maureen knits (Apr 28, 2011)

Beautiful! I especially love the edging on dress....great job!


----------



## RockyMtnLady (May 7, 2011)

anaknits said:


> I will be happy to share the pattern... Google "Free Baby Mary Jane Booties knitting pattern" it should bring you to TLC Home .
> Let me know if you have any problems and I will send you a copy.
> Good luck and thanks for the complement.


Where can I buy the pattern for the dress? I love it!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## habet (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm very impressed. Make me want to have a little one.


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

Very pretty. :thumbup:


----------



## littlewind53 (Apr 25, 2011)

What a cute set.


----------



## jbagnall (Jun 14, 2011)

so cute i wish i had someone to knit it for


----------



## imp135 (Jun 18, 2011)

The dress is gorgouse, so cute. I have tryed googling the pattern but cant get it. Could you please send me it I would love to knit it for my Grandaughter expected in October.
Thanks


----------



## Didi (Jun 22, 2011)

beautiful


----------



## bichon (Mar 26, 2011)

Really nice and hope I can find the pattern for Mary Jane and love the colour you used. Beautiful set and luckey Mom to receive the set.


----------



## janedu (May 22, 2011)

I am interested in purchasing the dress pattern please. Gorgeous.


----------



## emohruo (Jun 15, 2011)

thats adorable,beautiful colour


----------



## kiffer (Jun 3, 2011)

You are a special friend to knit such a beautiful dress and mary jane's. The color is stunning. Thank you for sharing the pictures with us all. Sarah 








:lol:


----------



## cuddles (Jul 7, 2011)

So cute! i am looking forward to the day that i too can make something so lovely. Your friend must be so thrilled.


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

yes, yes, yes its beautiful a perfect job & i love the color what a pretty baby in her new dress!


----------



## glazeosu29 (Apr 15, 2011)

Beautiful!!!! Where can I get the pattern for the dress?


----------



## Knitto (Feb 4, 2011)

Adorable!


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

They are adorable x


----------



## wadeallie (Feb 1, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous! What a lucky little girl!


----------



## gretarox (Feb 2, 2011)

adorable dress,booties too. i found the pattern for the booties however where is the pattern for that cute dress????i would love to make it ...thank you
gretarox


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

Just beautiful, and I love the colour, it's one of my favourites.


----------



## sewcrafty (May 30, 2011)

What a lucky little girl ,how sweet she will look , in her dress and booties , gorgeous color choice too

Would all so love the info for the pattern please


----------



## CoralDawn (May 6, 2011)

SO PRETTY !


----------



## HoneyOink (May 29, 2011)

So so cute...and workmanship is awesome!! Thanks for sharing


----------



## mainelynn (Mar 30, 2011)

Very beautiful, you do really nice work, and I wish to thank you for the information on where to get the pattern, I have found that so so many people on these forums do not want to give up that info, can't figure out why, sometimes I buy special patterns just to share with others that may not be able to buy these patterns, I share all mine with people here we have a monday nite knitting gathering we have about a dozen people and guess what I am the one that has the most experience in the group so guess who helps them all, but you know what I love teaching all knitting, crocheting, tatting, you name it at least this way I know the art is still being preserved. Thanks for listening. You all have a georgeous day.


----------



## Bundyjoy (Apr 20, 2011)

anaknits said:


> I will be happy to share the pattern... Google "Free Baby Mary Jane Booties knitting pattern" it should bring you to TLC Home .
> Let me know if you have any problems and I will send you a copy.
> Good luck and thanks for the complement.


Your work is absolutely beautiful. Did you also embroider the detail on the booties (I've been trying to do 'grub roses' on a baby set that are causing me grief!). I tried to google the link but could only locate the booties. Would it be possible to send me a copy of the dress pattern. Many thanks. Joy


----------



## knitty (Apr 4, 2011)

Really sweet,love the colour


----------



## funthreads623 (May 25, 2011)

ooohhhh, nice; love the color, too!


----------



## Charlene M (May 10, 2011)

Fit for a princess.


----------



## nancy eley (Apr 4, 2011)

Okay, I NEED that pattern!!!!! THAT IS ADORABLE!!! 'Love the raglan sleeves, too. This is so cute........please post the pattern....
[email protected]


----------



## CanadianAngel (May 12, 2011)

Me too, and folks that know me share extra yarns for me to knit for charities so I knit for needy and preemies.


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Gorgeous.


----------



## Chocoholic (May 11, 2011)

Beautiful work. I would also love to have the pattern. Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful! You wouldn't have any problem selling your work.


----------



## Coopwire (May 7, 2011)

Love it!


----------



## diziescott (Mar 25, 2011)

Beautiful! I too would love the dress pattern, if you can let us know where you bought it. It makes me wish my 3-year old was still little so I could pay you to make me another one of those sets!


----------



## DianePW (Mar 29, 2011)

SO PRETTY!


----------



## Betulove (Mar 11, 2011)

You do beautiful work. Lucky little person that get the dress.


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Very lovely. The colors are just so pretty.


----------



## Lydia (Jan 31, 2011)

This is so beautiful, would love to know where can I get the pattern for yhe dress


----------



## georgethefifth (Feb 17, 2011)

I love it. The colour is beautiful, very good work. Blessings, Dorothy


----------



## adaines (Apr 25, 2011)

so cute would also love a copy of the dress pattern!


----------



## cmbul (Feb 7, 2011)

What a beautiful dress, I hope this is a pattern we can resource


----------



## carmella (Feb 28, 2011)

Oh, how I wish that at least one of the womenI know who are having babies would have a girl. But nope, the next one will be another boy. I have not had the pleasure of knitting these lovely girl dresses for my grandchildren. That's why I am knitting doll clothes for my granddaughters' dolls. At the moment, knitted items for the girls in that family are not appreciated, so I'll wait until the girls get older and might want something knitted by Grandma. In the meantime I knit for my grandsons who want and will wear what Grandma knits.


----------



## debdobalina (Apr 21, 2011)

These are so sweet!


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

Gorgeous work. Can you share where you got the pattern for the dress?


----------



## Granny G (Mar 8, 2011)

This is beautiful! Lucky friend!


----------



## 2cwdance (May 4, 2011)

Is the dress pattern on the same site?


----------



## leanneb (Jul 7, 2011)

Beautiful set!! And love the colour!!


----------



## homesweethome (Jan 27, 2011)

Hello Everyone! This pattern can be found on wwww.straw.com
called Panda Silk DK Little Girl Dress. Sizes go up to 6. I have this on my to-do list.


----------



## lalitha (May 21, 2011)

Here is the link to the free pattern for the dress.

http://www.straw.com/cpy/patterns/baby-child/pandaSilkDK_dress-toddlr.html


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

Perfectly precious! What a cute little dress pattern--and she'll be stylin' in those Mary Janes, too!!!


----------



## judyzazu (Apr 4, 2011)

lalitha said:


> Here is the link to the free pattern for the dress.
> 
> http://www.straw.com/cpy/patterns/baby-child/pandaSilkDK_dress-toddlr.html


Thank you so very much for the dress pattern!!! (((((hugs))))))


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Very nicely finished and love the color.


----------



## Lo'L (Jan 21, 2011)

Boy, such a darling dress!!!


----------



## 2cwdance (May 4, 2011)

Thank you for the dress pattern from all of your friends.


----------



## Alexia (Feb 28, 2011)

Anaknits. This is absolutely beautiful. Your work is so tidy. Lucky little girl. Job very well done. Can you please tell us where we can find the pattern?

Have a nice day, all


----------



## Alexia (Feb 28, 2011)

Lalitha, thanks for the link


----------



## karole (Jun 15, 2011)

very nice


----------



## Weezieo77 (Feb 24, 2011)

Very pretty!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## Chocoholic (May 11, 2011)

lalitha said:


> Here is the link to the free pattern for the dress.
> 
> http://www.straw.com/cpy/patterns/baby-child/pandaSilkDK_dress-toddlr.html


Thank you very much! :!:


----------



## M81 (Mar 25, 2011)

Adorable and beautiful work and lucky baby.


----------



## KnitNutAZ (Feb 9, 2011)

Thank you so much for the link! Already printed out and ready to go - - now I just need the grandbaby!


----------



## KnitNutAZ (Feb 9, 2011)

Just exquisite knitting! Wow! Love it! :thumbup:


----------



## CoralDawn (May 6, 2011)

homesweethome said:


> Hello Everyone! This pattern can be found on wwww.straw.com
> called Panda Silk DK Little Girl Dress. Sizes go up to 6. I have this on my to-do list.


THANK YOU so much for finding this link.....and to Lalitha for posting it !


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

OMGosh that soft lavender color is heavenly and your work is georgous.

thanks for sharing, 

Camilla


----------



## ver2car (May 10, 2011)

Yes, where could I buy the pattern for this adoreable dress? Would love to make one.


----------



## ver2car (May 10, 2011)

Yes, where could I buy the pattern for this adoreable dress? Would love to make one.


----------



## Mickey17173 (Feb 10, 2011)

Adorable. Love the color. Nice work.


----------



## itzzbarb (May 21, 2011)

Your friend will love this darling set. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## nancy eley (Apr 4, 2011)

Thank you so much for the pattern!!! Hoping to have my husband print it from his computer later. 'Can't wait to get started on this cutie!!!


----------



## ver2car (May 10, 2011)

I am new to posting. Would love to have the pattern for this dress. Seems that the person who posted it sent it to you. Is that correct? Where is the post that she listed the source or told you where to get it. How do I find that. I hope this is not rude to ask these questions. I am trying to learn. I love this forum and all the wonderful work posted.


----------



## nancy eley (Apr 4, 2011)

Go back to page 5 of the forum and you will see the link for the dress. Click on it and there are the instructions. Write me back if you can't get them, but I think you will have no problem.


----------



## catlover (Mar 20, 2011)

Fantastic work.
, someday I might be as good.


----------



## judyzazu (Apr 4, 2011)

ver2car said:


> I am new to posting. Would love to have the pattern for this dress. Seems that the person who posted it sent it to you. Is that correct? Where is the post that she listed the source or told you where to get it. How do I find that. I hope this is not rude to ask these questions. I am trying to learn. I love this forum and all the wonderful work posted.


Lalitha posted the link to get the free pattern for the dress. I can't wait to start one myself!!

http://www.straw.com/cpy/patterns/baby-child/pandaSilkDK_dress-toddlr.html


----------



## nannykints (Jul 7, 2011)

This is the cutest dress and shoes I have seen in a long time, wish I had more babies to knit for...
Linda


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

I want this set... it's so pretty!!!


----------



## craftilady (Feb 1, 2011)

Beautiful. Love the color and the pattern


----------



## judymoles (Jun 10, 2011)

So cute, well done. I love to make baby things too.


----------



## nancyalice48 (Jun 26, 2011)

Thanks very much for the link to the baby dress, I am expecting a new granddaughter tomorrow is the due date. First girl in 35+ years. Already have 4 grandsons..thanks again...N


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

anaknits said:


> Just finished this little dress and shoes for my friend's baby girl.
> I love knitting baby things.


These are sooooo precious. Just love both of them and what a lucky baby girl to be able to wear something so lovingly knitted and gorgeous. Your friend will be thrilled, I am sure.


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

Thank you so much for sharing the beautiful dress pattern with us. I do appreciate that very much.


----------



## chele (May 25, 2011)

That is the cutest little dress...beautiful work


----------



## gloria Lambe (Apr 8, 2011)

beautiful set, exquisite knitting - I have the pattern for the booties however, I've never seen the pattern for the dress, is it a patented pattern? if not,would you e-mail pattern to me, or tell me where to find it? Thanks, in advance... Gloriae-mail addreess [email protected]


----------



## Jannabelle (Apr 2, 2011)

beautiful, those booties are so cute!


----------



## raelkcol (Feb 5, 2011)

Beautiful work. Your friend will love it.


----------



## Dory (May 4, 2011)

very lovely-I'm sure your friends little one will look darling in this.


----------



## nancyalice48 (Jun 26, 2011)

Gloria


The pattern is posted on page 5. The link is there for you to follow...N


----------



## nancyalice48 (Jun 26, 2011)

Alexia


The link to the pattern is a few posts ahead of yours...N


----------



## annie'snana (May 24, 2011)

anaknits said:


> Just finished this little dress and shoes for my friend's baby girl.
> I love knitting baby things.


I checked out the pattern that you gave. I think your dress is much, much better...so well done. The way you finished the neck is much better that the pattern. Plus of course the little tie belt you did. It's just lovely thanks for sharing.


----------



## CanadianAngel (May 12, 2011)

judy thanks so much for your help.


----------



## katekoska (Jul 8, 2011)

Very cute dress. Unfortunately I could not find the pattern. Could you please send it to me as I would like to knit it for my little granddaughter who is 6 month old.


----------



## MegK31 (Feb 4, 2011)

Beautiful work


----------



## katekoska (Jul 8, 2011)

Can I have the pattern please for the dress? [email protected]


----------



## Sunshine908 (Jun 5, 2011)

BOTH are beautiful!!! what a lucky little girl to receive this precious outfit... how did you make the cording??? and what kind of yarn did you use. Your neck band looks so much better than the dress in the pattern!!!....my granddaughter is 20 months, I might try the size 3...as I have 4 sweaters to do, and one I have to find another sweater pattern as she will outgrow the planned pattern before I get it finished..(I take care of her 5 days a week and that limits my time to knit...but I wouldn't have it anyother way...as she is such a joy to be with...


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

I've downloaded this darling pattern and hope to try it soon using finer baby yarn and smaller needles to get it down under a one-year size.


----------



## Clarmar (Jan 27, 2011)

That is just to sweet..great job


----------



## Carolynjune3 (Feb 14, 2011)

The dress is so pretty and the botties too. Love the set. You do beaytiful work. A knitting friend, love, God Bless
Carolynjune


----------



## sewcrafty (May 30, 2011)

Thank-you for the link to this lovely little dress

much appreciated to you all so Lalitha for posting it


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

Your dress and booties are gorgeous! Love the color and your stitching is so erfect. Thank you for sharing the pattern source. In 18 months I will have a great-grandaughter. Can't wait to knit this for her.


----------



## tesorrell (May 9, 2011)

I too would love to know where to get the dress pattern! I love both the dress and booties! Beautiful! Purple is my favorite color!
Thanks, Tammy


----------



## nannykints (Jul 7, 2011)

Look back to the 2-3 page of this post you will fing the link posted..think it was www.straw.com..maybe?


----------



## laminitagirl (Feb 7, 2011)

This dress just begs to be knitted and put in the grandma hope chest!! That's what I'm doing. Thanks for the link.


----------



## lfitzie (Apr 4, 2011)

I would love the baby dress pattern if you can share it or tell me where to go to get it. It is beautiful. [email protected]


----------



## Sunshine908 (Jun 5, 2011)

the pattern is posted on page 5....happy knitting...



lfitzie said:


> I would love the baby dress pattern if you can share it or tell me where to go to get it. It is beautiful. [email protected]


----------



## KnitNutAZ (Feb 9, 2011)

laminitagirl said:


> This dress just begs to be knitted and put in the grandma hope chest!! That's what I'm doing. Thanks for the link.


Hey! I've got one of those "grammy hope chests" too! I thought I was the only one nutty enough to do that! Now I am relieved...


----------



## alwaysalice (Jul 9, 2011)

I love the set too!!! Have a GrandDaughter on the way and a couple of Great GrandDaughter's coming too!!!! Would love to know where you got the dress pattern as well.


----------



## laminitagirl (Feb 7, 2011)

Nope!! My son and DIL are having a boy in August (our first grandchild!!), so I'm quietly putting away a few things for the little girl (I can't help myself!) they're having - someday (fingers crossed very tightly!!) wink, wink!!


----------



## alwaysalice (Jul 9, 2011)

alwaysalice said:


> I love the set too!!! Have a GrandDaughter on the way and a couple of Great GrandDaughter's coming too!!!! Would love to know where you got the dress pattern as well.


I kept reading and saw where the pattern page was listed.....Thanks!!!


----------



## alwaysalice (Jul 9, 2011)

laminitagirl said:


> Nope!! My son and DIL are having a boy in August (our first grandchild!!), so I'm quietly putting away a few things for the little girl (I can't help myself!) they're having - someday (fingers crossed very tightly!!) wink, wink!!


I did the same....only before my kids found out what they would be having.....Had a PINK box and a Blue one.... (could you tell I was hoping for the PINK?)


----------



## KnitNutAZ (Feb 9, 2011)

alwaysalice said:


> laminitagirl said:
> 
> 
> > Nope!! My son and DIL are having a boy in August (our first grandchild!!), so I'm quietly putting away a few things for the little girl (I can't help myself!) they're having - someday (fingers crossed very tightly!!) wink, wink!!
> ...


Yup. Me too. It's a secret between me and my drawer of kit goodies. :thumbup:


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

Oh my, we're a club: "Knitting Grandmas hoping someday for a girl!!!"

My second grandbaby is due next month, but first (darling 20-month-old grandson) is one of 10 cousins age 7 and under-----ALL BOYS!!!

I'm not holding out high hopes for a little girl, but am prepared, either way. There are plenty of blue goodies in Grandma's knitting treasure box, too!!


----------



## CanadianAngel (May 12, 2011)

Since im going to be a granma soon again do you suppose if I knit enough of one color I could influence the outcome? LOL Ill just try for an outfit for either and settle for a great picture with whatever I get, right?
LOL


----------



## nancyalice48 (Jun 26, 2011)

OK Canadian Angel, where do you live? I am Canadian & I haven't seen that anyone of these lovely people are from Canada.It seems we all have a love for animals as well as being crafty.Always willing to try new projects & very encouraging...N


----------



## Firefightersmom (Apr 25, 2011)

That is the sweetest little dress and booties. I love the color you came up with.

I enjoy making baby items also. I have a little grandson so far...can't wait till there is more.


----------



## CanadianAngel (May 12, 2011)

Your funny! I live in south eastern ontario.


----------



## sjbowers (Mar 9, 2011)

Beautiful little set in such a pretty color1 Thank you for sharing the pattern sources! It goes into my ever expanding to do book!


----------



## 2cwdance (May 4, 2011)

Wow,what beautiful work


----------



## isobel briggs (Jul 22, 2011)

is there anyway you could give me the pattern for the lilac baby dress, I just love it. Or, the pattern #, or where I could get a copy of it - my great grandaughter is 6 months old and I would love to knit this dress for her.

Hope you can help.


----------



## 2cwdance (May 4, 2011)

The pattern link is on page 6


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

homesweethome said:


> Hello Everyone! This pattern can be found on wwww.straw.com
> called Panda Silk DK Little Girl Dress. Sizes go up to 6. I have this on my to-do list.


Thank you for sharing the pattern for the dress. For all who are asking the link for the dress is on page 4. Thanh you again.


----------



## Dor (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi I wounder if you can tell me where I can get the dress pattern its lovely.The dress is lovely.
My e-mail is [email protected]


----------



## handmade4angels (Jul 14, 2011)

so beau(ty)ful your details are delightful well done i love making wee persons clothes too :thumbup:


----------



## tesorrell (May 9, 2011)

I would also love to know where to find the pattern for this dress. *tesorrell or *[email protected]
Thank you!
Tammy


----------



## 2cwdance (May 4, 2011)

Pattern link, see pg 4,5 or 6


----------



## 2cwdance (May 4, 2011)

Pattern link, see pg 4,5 or 6


----------



## isobel briggs (Jul 22, 2011)

thank you very much


----------



## Sunshine908 (Jun 5, 2011)

Thank you for entering the pattern for the dress and typing it in so that we can click it immediately...Happy knitting!!!



lalitha said:


> Here is the link to the free pattern for the dress.
> 
> http://www.straw.com/cpy/patterns/baby-child/pandaSilkDK_dress-toddlr.html


----------



## Glennis (Mar 10, 2011)

Lucky baby..Very pretty.


----------



## wickedfun (Jul 2, 2011)

Too precious! I too love baby knits...


----------



## CTinyTots (Feb 4, 2011)

Thank you Lalitha, appreciate your effort!


----------



## Dixiel (Jul 29, 2011)

cute dress


----------



## Pauline (Jan 23, 2011)

I love that dress, I have been looking at the pattern for a long time. I hope to make it someday, did you have any problems with the pattern?


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Really pretty!


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

Sweet outfit. Will you please post the pattern source for the dress. it doesn't matter if it is free or not.


----------



## gapeach31781 (Oct 16, 2013)

Guess I am too late, as the site now claims the pattern is discontinued. Darn it.


----------



## pinkwitch (Mar 24, 2012)

very lovely - an a great design idea for the little flowers on the booties!


----------



## homesweethome (Jan 27, 2011)

Is there anyone out there in KP Land that has this pattern and would be willing to share it since this was a free pattern? 

I would TRULY APPRECIATE any help I could get in finding this pattern.


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

Lapiths the link is not working.


----------



## patmastel (Mar 2, 2012)

Here's the link

http://www.straw.com/crystalpalaceyarns/patterns/regpatts4/yarnsA-G/cudDK-LilGirlDress.html


----------



## ashworthml (Nov 1, 2012)

just too beautiful! I love seeing babies girls in knitted dresses


----------



## Patrina (May 17, 2011)

Lovely set will have to search for the dress pattern it is beautiful.


----------



## Patrina (May 17, 2011)

patmastel said:


> Here's the link
> 
> http://www.straw.com/crystalpalaceyarns/patterns/regpatts4/yarnsA-G/cudDK-LilGirlDress.html


Thank you for the link this is the only one that would work for me - going to print it off


----------



## homesweethome (Jan 27, 2011)

patmastel said:


> Here's the link
> 
> http://www.straw.com/crystalpalaceyarns/patterns/regpatts4/yarnsA-G/cudDK-LilGirlDress.html


Thank you very much!


----------



## pinkwitch (Mar 24, 2012)

patmastel said:


> Here's the link
> 
> http://www.straw.com/crystalpalaceyarns/patterns/regpatts4/yarnsA-G/cudDK-LilGirlDress.html


Thank you! Just pinned it so I would remember where to find it.


----------



## dannyjack (Nov 5, 2013)

Hi,
I tried the link but it seems like the booties are the only item in the book.
Thanks,
Sandy


----------



## gapeach31781 (Oct 16, 2013)

patmastel said:


> Here's the link
> 
> http://www.straw.com/crystalpalaceyarns/patterns/regpatts4/yarnsA-G/cudDK-LilGirlDress.html


Thanks so much!


----------



## Auntviz (Jun 30, 2011)

Thank you so much. I had no luck finding it when I tried the first link. I was about to give up!


----------

